# The Archers for Alzheimer's 2016 Shoot



## Jake Allen (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, Alzheimer's is a terrible disease, but we are trying to help do something positive about it.

Please come and join us for a benefit, and Bow Shoot that is helping to support the Macon Chapter of The Alzheimer's Association.
This year's benefit happens April 23rd at the Refuge in Culloden, Ga.

Not only does our support from this benefit shoot go to help find a cure, but it also goes to support Counseling and Distribution of information to people who have the disease, 
as well as people taking care of people who have the disease. This counseling and information is offered to those in need at no charge from the Alzheimer's Association.

We work hard putting this event together and it is a good one.

So, if you like to shoot a bow, (or even if you don't), please come and support a good cause. 
 There will be 2 challenging, but fun courses set through the woods with at least 20 targets on each.
One course is for Barebows only, the other course you may have to share with a wheelie bow or two.
I promise it will be a good day. Thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok yeah.


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 7, 2016)

A great cause to fight for.


----------



## mudcreek (Apr 12, 2016)

I will for certain be there


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 12, 2016)

We will be there


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 13, 2016)

Targets are set gonna be a lot of fun so
EASY and some not so easy had to keep Bobbie from making them all hard she's been hanging around Dan to much hope everyone can make it


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 18, 2016)

This shoot coming up this Saturday!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 21, 2016)

Looking forward to this wonderful shoot and the great fellowship.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 21, 2016)

Al33 said:


> Looking forward to this wonderful shoot and the great fellowship.



So am I Al, so am I. Always a good time at Bobbi and Chuck's.


----------



## mudcreek (Apr 22, 2016)

*Map*

The 2002 City of Refuge Rd shows up on my Verizon map as a Musella address. Is that the same?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 22, 2016)

Everything in Crawford Co., that does not have a Roberta address, has a Musella address.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 22, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> The 2002 City of Refuge Rd shows up on my Verizon map as a Musella address. Is that the same?



Maybe this map will help


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 22, 2016)

Gonna try and make it but may be after lunch due to gobbling turkeys!!!


----------



## mudcreek (Apr 23, 2016)

That felt good


----------



## Al33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Another great day for a wonderful cause, I enjoyed it immensely. A gathering of some of the finest folks in the world.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 24, 2016)

Wish I could have made it...by the time I finished chasing turkeys, I felt it was too late.  Was told it was near Macon but mapquest revealed almost a two hr drive for me...:-( (way west of Macon).   Glad y'all had a great time.


----------

